# Meditative video based on solo flute piece



## xtet

Flute: Darlene Drew
Composer: Doug Lofstrom






Enjoy!


----------



## Pugg

xtet said:


> Flute: Darlene Drew
> Composer: Doug Lofstrom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


Did you made this or are you playing???


----------



## xtet

I composed the music, took the photos/video & made the video. Flutist is Darlene Drew. Should be credits on YouTube.

Thanks!

Doug Lofstrom


----------



## Larkenfield

xtet said:


> Flute: Darlene Drew
> Composer: Doug Lofstrom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


 Well done! Beautiful.


----------



## fluteman

xtet said:


> I composed the music, took the photos/video & made the video. Flutist is Darlene Drew. Should be credits on YouTube.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Doug Lofstrom


Very nice, good work.


----------

